# Anti-depressants that boost energy?



## Escopeta (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been taking 60mg of Nardil since October of last year. While it has been working moderately well for my SAD, it also blunts my energy level. Since taking it, I've never had that surge of energetic excitement both mentally and physically and I actually really miss that. I've also been a lot lazier and lost my motivation to do many things. Another unrelated side effect is the insomnia. I find myself using a sleep aid 70% of the time and half the time they don't even work.

Has anybody had any experience with energy elevating anti-depressants?

Thanks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

not me personally. but what helps me with energy and mood are those monster energy shots. I dont know a medication that can help with that since im not a doctor but their are plenty of people with vast psychopharmacology knoweldge here that probably could help you. :yes


----------



## Escopeta (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm, well then, at the very least are there any that don't affect energy levels?

When I say boosting, I don't mean Red Bull type of boost. Just a very slight elevation would be fine. I'm thinking something along the lines of Parnate or Effexor XR.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Escopeta said:


> Hmm, well then, at the very least are there any that don't affect energy levels? I'm thinking something along the lines of Parnate or Effexor XR.


hmm. good question. Ill leave it for the other members to answer since they know more than me. im just an average joe when it comes to meds. :O)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Effexor would be something you should look into.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Most sleep meds like benzos ambien etc are depressants so they could be causing part of your problem. 
As far as antidepressants, I don't think you can mix SSRIs and SSNRIs with Nardil so you might be limited.


----------



## Escopeta (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm taking an OTC sleep aid, Doxlamine Succinate.

I don't plan on mixing AD's. I'm already in the process of weaning of Nardil so I can try a new med.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Escopeta said:


> Has anybody had any experience with energy elevating anti-depressants?
> 
> Thanks


somebody mentioned Parnate as being more energizing than Nardil....which can be true in some cases. Parnate does have a weak amphetamine-like effect, which only lasts for the duration which Parnate is in the bloodstream/brain, = around 1-3 hours. If Its dosed at least 3 times a day, the effects can be somewhat helpful in raising energy, but its not a very reliable means, also I found the amphetamine-like effect to be very weak, similar to a cup of coffee at most. Parnate doesn't have the GABA-elevating effects of Nardil, so it will automatically be somewhat less sedating, but it could be less helpful reducing SA. But even so, postural hypotension/sedation was still a big problem for me on Parnate.

If its helping with your SA, Id stay on Nardil...obviously there aren't many meds which are as effective as Nardil for SA. There are some random stimulating antidepressants, like Effexor (sometimes) and Wellbutrin...Effexor was nice, It seemed to make me tired at the same time being Stimulating, but it helped me have energy to excercise. Wellbutrin was the most stimulating AD, gave me energy but lots of Anxiety. .. - Nardil can be quite emotionally and energy blunting, somewhat moreso than Parnate. I was really lazy on Parnate also....But I didnt like the side effects of Parnate, so I stopped. I thought it wasn't working, but after a couple weeks I found out, that it Had been helping quite a bit, It wasn't enough on its own, but It was worth it to find something to raise my Energy, instead of not taking Parnate. But I have depression along with SA, ....maybe a weaker antidepressant would be helpful for just SA, in your case.

Red Bull can be kinda strong,...have you tried drinking small amounts of Red Bull/other energy drinks consistently throughout the day? Its hard to ration a small can, but it works better when I space it out. You could ask your p-Doc about adding a small amount of Dexedrine or Ritalin to the Nardil....many P-docs won't do this for safety reasons, but Some will, If they are familiar with the risk/benefits. Its worth a try. You could ask about adding Provigil/Modafanil to the Nardil also.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Effexor would be something you should look into.


Yeah, worked in my case.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

When I was taking high doses of Effexor, I was so wired I could hardly blink. So yeah, another vote for Effexor.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

nobody mentioned prozac yet??????

Most activating SSRI by far. Made me concentrate much better and have loots of energy. (sometimes too much lol and cant sit still)


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Wellbutrin and/or Ritalin


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Effexor has given me heaps more energy. I used to have to rely on energy drinks and coffee but they increased my anxiety at times.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Id definatly not go on another depressant before trying augmentation strategies.

You get a partional reponse to Nardil so its time for augmentation, provigil may be a good option. A noradrenaline reuptake inhibitor is another good idea as it counteracts the decrease in noradrenaline by MAOI's.

Its hard enough to find an antidepressant that works.
Effexor is stimulating because it increases noradrenaline, its possible to do this on Nardil with selective noradrenaline reuptake inhibitors.


----------



## Heuer (Sep 7, 2009)

Escopeta said:


> I've been taking 60mg of Nardil since October of last year. While it has been working moderately well for my SAD, it also blunts my energy level. Since taking it, I've never had that surge of energetic excitement both mentally and physically and I actually really miss that. I've also been a lot lazier and lost my motivation to do many things. Another unrelated side effect is the insomnia. I find myself using a sleep aid 70% of the time and half the time they don't even work.
> 
> Has anybody had any experience with energy elevating anti-depressants?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Wellbutrin is a great drug, that has changed my life for the better.
I've have been tired for 66 years, but now I'm not tired anymore.

I also take Remeron for sleep and Buspar for anxiety.
I'm very pleased with this combination of drugs.

Best regards,
Heuer


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

MAOI's cause apathy and anhedonia so it's no surprise that it affects your energy level, bupropion is a stimulating anti-depressant that doesn't cause mood blunting.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> Effexor has given me heaps more energy. I used to have to rely on energy drinks and coffee but they increased my anxiety at times.


What dose do you take?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Started on 75mg, now on 150mg.


----------

